# So, what is this "TEST" forum?



## jaybird0827 (Sep 16, 2006)

I guess you have to have a password. Just wondering.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 16, 2006)

Test forum is for admin's to test certain functions; did you think it was a educational testing forum? That might be agood idea!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Test forum is for admin's to test certain functions; did you think it was a educational testing forum? That might be agood idea!



<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm414YYUS%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F1%255F201%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_1_201.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D4%252F4_1_201/image.gif"></a>

That thought actually crossed my mind!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 16, 2006)

Someone should get an interprising young confessional Presbyterian type to do a Presbyterian on the street videocast. Ask passersby if they are Presbyterian and then ask them some simple shorter catechism or confession questions. Might be a new evangelistic outreach tool!

[Edited on 9-16-2006 by NaphtaliPress]


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 17, 2006)

I'd be all for it if you asked them what flavor of Presbyterian they were.


----------

